# food that is good, but not too expensive



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. I am 78 and living on SS and a small pension. Is there some really good kibble that is grain free that is not terribly expensive. Has anyone tried Rachel Rayes grain free? What is the best low cost 5 star grain free kibble? Thanks in advance. I have 3 chihuahuas to feed.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

My favorite budget food is the Diamond Naturals line. I think they have some grain free options now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

If you have a Tractor Supply, they sell their own brand called 4Health. I used to feed that to Cuddles when I first got here. Her breeder actually recommended it, and that's what they were feeding her there. It is decent for a low-cost kibble. 

Walmart also has a brand called Pure Balance. I've also fed that to her, too, when she used to eat kibble. 

Both 4Health and Pure Balance also sell formulas that are not grain-free, however, so you have to read the ingredients.

4Health: 4Health Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls
4lbs for $7.99, which comes out to $1.99. Bigger bags are cheaper per pound.
Dog Food & Treats Online or In Stores | For Life Out Here


Pure Balance: Pure Balance Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pure-Balance-Grain-Free-Formula-Dog-Food-4-lbs/28034971
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pure-Balance-Grain-Free-Formula-Dog-Food-11-lbs/28034981 

If you can afford something that's a little bit more expensive than those foods, then I would recommend Taste of the Wild. Tractor Supply is probably the cheapest place to buy it. 
I believe ToTW was $11.50 for the 5 lb bag at my store when I used to buy it. That comes out to $2.30 per lb.
I don't know if that is still the price here for it, but I know they had the cheapest price for it.

All of the formulas of ToTW are grain-free.

Taste of the Wild: Taste of the Wild Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls

You might be able to find good deals on a website called Chewy, especially if you spend enough to get the free shipping. I usually get a lot of stuff on there for cheaper than it is in the store. But the shipping is $5, unless you spend over $49.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

When money is very tight I simply browse the pet food section of my Kroger grocery store. It's amazing to me how many grain free options exist now, whereas 9 years ago when I first got Tango, I had to go to a boutique type pet store to get anything grain free...even the pet stores didn't have the better brands. 

Purina, Abound, IAMS and Simply Natural all have grain free kibble at Kroger. I've used them all, and none of them were bad, but I think the Abound more than any of them because it was the least expensive, and it's a decent kibble and gave the pups no issues whatever when transitioned to that from the more expensive grain free food.


----------

